# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  تاریخ عرضه دلفی xe3

## me.enik

سلام.
راستش چند وقت پیش از یکی از اعضای همین سایت شنیدم که قراره سری xe3 هم عرضه بشه.
اون موقع با شنیدن این خبر خیلی خوشحال شدم.
الآن حدودا 3-4 ماهی میگذره.
میخواستم بدونم که کسی تاریخی دقیق یا حدودی درباره ی عرضه ی اون داره؟
یا قابلیت هایی که به اون اضافه شده, رو کسی میدونه؟
اصلا قرار هستش که xe3 عرضه بشه !!؟

فکر میکنم برای بقیه کاربران هم این بحث مفید باشه, پس خواهشا همه همکاری کنید و از جواب دادن خودداری نکنید !!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## سعید صابری

میگن summer میاد!

----------


## me.enik

> میگن summer میاد!


  :لبخند گشاده!: 

summer ما یا summer اونا !!؟
تقریبا چند ماه دیگه میشه؟  :متفکر:

----------


## سعید صابری

مال خودشون به ما چیکار دارند.البته این خبر من مدتی پیش دیدم اگه نظرشون عوض نشده باشه!

----------


## BORHAN TEC

C++‎ Builder XE3 الان عرضه شده ولی در حال حاضر اطلاعات دقیقی در مورد دلفی در دسترس نیست ولی من فکر می کنم که نهایتاً تا دو ماه دیگه باید بیاد. در مورد C++‎ Builder مهمترین ویژگی ای که جلب توجه می کند اضافه شدن کامپایلر مبتنی بر پردازنده های ARM میباشد!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> C++‎‎ Builder XE3 الان عرضه شده


عرضه نشده، فقط یک compiler preview برای تست هست.

----------


## me.enik

الآن یک ماهی از آخرین پست این تاپیک میگذره.
تغییر چندانی نکرده؟
یعنی معلوم نیستش که کی بیاد؟
توی سایت embarcadero که چندان خبری نبود.

----------


## m2011kh

ببخشید اسپم میدم ولی اینم یه بار علمی داره دیگه XE3 چند ماهی میشه اومده.

MMD

----------

